# 4.5 yard Swenson stainless electric spreader



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)

Selling a 4.5 yard Swenson electric stainless steel spreader. Has an auger. Includes harness and controller. Works great. $4000 obo located In Tipp city Ohio can load on a truck


----------



## snowgraves (Oct 5, 2019)

call me 9522107012


----------



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)

$3900


----------



## concreteguy (Nov 10, 2006)

CELandscapes said:


> $3900


What year is the salter


----------



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)

Please delete this thread


----------

